# DIY Workstand



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

I had been looking at several different workstand designs, both professional and homemade versions. With these concepts in mind, I set out amongst my rubble to find what was needed for this fun little project.

Total cost was $0, so this isn't really a "how-to" with line items and instructions as it was more of an exercise in imagination. But, the parts I used could all be sourced rather cheaply, I'm sure.

Items:
*Music stand (I have a few lying around)
*Screw in hook
*zip ties
*cork
*Gorilla tape (duct tape would work)









Close Up









Bike









Crank Clearance


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like it should work great for light duty tasks.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's mine made from a welding vice grip and steel tubing, with rubber glued in.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> Here's mine made from a welding vice grip and steel tubing, with rubber glued in.


That is a work of art. I presume that the clamp uses the vice grip's adjustments?


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*GREAT!!! Adapt and Overcome, UuuuRaaa!!!*

Good Work on both of those stands.:thumbsup: Those are great, this sport is expensive, its good to think outside the box, I posted my simple hanging by straps bike stand and got some naysayers, they just don't understand, but there were some that undestood, adapt and overcome, UuuuuRaaaa!!! 
Here is mine again,


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I traded an old lawn mower for a Park stand.

<-- win


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work guys. Now you have me thinking....


----------



## d87 (Sep 6, 2010)

manabiker, your "stand" is awesome!!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys. :thumbsup: I fabricated a stand today from a bunch of scrap steel and a pair of vise grips. Works very well.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice job, if it was in a bike shop that would cost $200.00, if its mobile you could take it outside and wash that dirty bike,,LOL!!


----------



## khoalie (Oct 22, 2009)

vice grips! brilliant!!! i'm making one this weekend


----------



## miwoodar (Mar 12, 2007)

vmaxx4 said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys. :thumbsup: I fabricated a stand today from a bunch of scrap steel and a pair of vise grips. Works very well.


That's a nice looking stand! I wish I had the tools and skills to follow suit.

That bike though (same as my prior steed)....are those original tires, brakes, seat, _and _post? Hopefully that is an old pic. Otherwise get out and rip before it gets cold!


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

More DIY, more DIY, MOAR DIY!!!!!

Go, boys, go! 

It's feeling really resourceful in here. :cornut:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I need a welding rig


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is the best thread!! Like said above MOARRR PICS!!!!!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

johnny dollar said:


> More DIY, more DIY, MOAR DIY!!!!!
> 
> Go, boys, go!
> 
> It's feeling really resourceful in here. :cornut:


Ok. I also needed a bike carrier in the back of my truck for my new bike. The new bike has a 15mm thru axle. A couple of pieces of flat stock steel and a 100mm piece of 1/2" PVC pipe. I wanted to make it adaptable to the 9mm axle holders for quick installation in other vehicles. Works very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## gfmama29 (Aug 17, 2010)

vmaxx4 said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys. :thumbsup: I fabricated a stand today from a bunch of scrap steel and a pair of vise grips. Works very well.
> 
> [MG]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh30/vmaxx4/Bikestand1.jpg[/IMG]
> [MG]https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh30/vmaxx4/Bikestand2.jpg[/IMG]


Could you post some more pics of this? Specifically of the clamping mechanism I can feel a DIY project coming on.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

gfmama29 said:


> Could you post some more pics of this? Specifically of the clamping mechanism I can feel a DIY project coming on.


----------



## gfmama29 (Aug 17, 2010)

Perfect shots, Thanks so much! You're a genius! I will have one built by next weekend


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

I never thought of welding the Vise grips on like that.. I'd upload a picture of mine, but its not much different than the other visegrip stands. Works like a charm even after 10 years of use.. I was really happy my friends Park stand broke and my homemade stand was atill going strong


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

Great truck bed setup. Dig it.


----------

